# Too Many Forums



## Zimberto (Mar 22, 2019)

I recently joined this forum and I find myself frustrated with the organization of topics - the conversations are thinly spread over too many forums, an incredible 51 forums to be exact! It's like buying a newspaper with 200 6"x 4" pages and trying to find articles of interest to read. If you want examples of better organization I suggest to look at home-barista.com or even coffeegeek.com . They have fewer forums and as such are easier to peruse. The question to ask is, what are the natural groupings of conversations? For example, as a Profitec 700 owner, most discussions on dual boiler E61 machines are likely relevant to my machine... assuming I only ever wanted to read/chat about my equipment (which isn't the case). Breaking out discussions by manufacturer might work for cars, but for coffee equipment it just doesn't make a lot of sense. For example, E61 HX machines have just too much in common to fragment discussions by brand. Please consider collapsing the forums down to perhaps a dozen areas and allow the conversations to flow. Any BTW...

Hello everyone!


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Hello and welcome


----------



## lee1980 (Jul 25, 2017)

Hi and welcome to the forum.

This is the first coffee forum I have ever joined but seen many for other areas cars, motorbikes etc. I find it generally easy to navigate and the people are pretty good on here to!

I personally find it better there are areas for brand of machine or grinder as not all are the same really. I have had some great replies in brand specific area to for my machine.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I just look at new posts


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Welcome.

I find it easiest to catch up on what's going on via the "New posts" function.


----------



## Fez (Dec 31, 2018)

Another one for just going straight to new posts


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

No wonder!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Zimberto said:


> Please do us all a figure and collapse the forums down to perhaps a dozen areas and less the conversation flow.


Welcome to our friendly forum, guess we would be doing just you a favour as most folk are quite happy with the way this forum is laid out, the search engine is perfectly adequate to find most things and as probably the busiest coffee forums out there we most be doing something right

I find other forums frustrating for different reasons and really enjoy using and participating on this one, embrace it and enjoy!


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Come on Glen get a grip ......







....


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Welcome to the forum









I think.


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Welcome ....... my first inclination was to say something else ...................

But we are friendly if not organised ......


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

...oh, hello and welcome! 

In my humblebumble opinion, a forum is there to ask questions, educate yourself and talk about stuff. Whenever I feel like searching for information, I'll make use of a search engine of some kind (forum search or external) rather than navigating through sub forums.

Not that I'm promoting the idea of asking superficial questions... but very often around here you'll get a profound answer quicker than if you would have searched the web for some non-bollocks truth. Depending on the time zone you're in, we might have the edge on responsiveness compared to US-based communities.

Enjoy!


----------



## Craig-R872 (Apr 4, 2016)

I find this forum a great wealth of information. Having all the sub forums for machine specific are great because often each machine has its own quirks that are only found out if you are the owner of one. Sure we can cross reference and the basics are prettytty much the same when it comes down to producing espresso.

I don't regularly post here as the info is often already here.

If you don't already use Tapatalk then I suggest you try it. It's a great tool for seeing only new topics and of course you can subscribe to the relevant topics that are most relevant to you.


----------



## Saltydog (Jan 27, 2019)

Hi great first post any advice on Brexit


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Hi and welcome. Maybe cut down on the caffeine a little?

I once joined forum and all I saw was sections for manure, sewerage, pellets, litter trays and guano plus several pages of fermentation and other types of excreta and their uses. After reading through page upon page for what seamed like hours I came to the conclusion that it wasn't really for me...

..but they certainly knew their shit..


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

What an introduction. Welcome.


----------



## Zimberto (Mar 22, 2019)

"new posts" is a useful alternative to picking thru the myriad forums but it's doesn't make up completely for the poor forum organisation. One data point I'd like to highlight is that the default number of forum posts displayed per page is 20. On many of the forums the difference in time between the most recent post and the 20th post is many months or even years. That's a sure indication that individual forums are virtually stagnant and that posts are being spread too thinly over a large number of subject areas. The current organization is organization for the sake of it but doesn't seem to meet reals needs.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

No it doesn't seem to meet your needs! You are hardly endearing yourself to the population here on CFUK are you? 2 posts now, no introduction, no pleasantries just moaning.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Sounds like you need to spend your time on the better organised forums


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

Choice can be a wonderful tool, choose to use the forum or not.


----------



## Saltydog (Jan 27, 2019)

Your not here for the Coffee are you ?

Try the Samaritans they have trained caring people, willing to listen to you and if it becomes to much they have support and help for the poor individual who had to listen to you.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Having used coffee geek and other forums I find that I actually prefer the multiple forum headings on this one - it often makes it easier to follow a particular topic or interest, as mentioned before its often easier to use a search engine which will often point you at the precise info you need whichever forum its on.

Recently in my research of Gaggia Spanish lever groups ive been all-over the place inc Home Barista I quickly realised there are also some good forums in France and Germany as well I suppose you take the info where you can find it and accept the layout and limitations of each site.


----------



## Zimberto (Mar 22, 2019)

working dog said:


> Sounds like you need to spend your time on the better organised forums


First impression last - and that goes both ways. I can guarantee that I won't be spending much time here because I have a dozen other sites I flick thru on my daily routine and I just haven't got the time to spend on this one trying to find things of interest. And yes I am moaning, but ask yourself... how many people come to this site, look around, and move on without explaining why they won't be coming back. For one thing, looking at individual forums the place looks like a ghost town. If you don't care about those people then that's your prerogative, but I would like to think that those responsible for the running of this site have some inclination to attract new blood.


----------



## Zephyp (Mar 1, 2017)

New Posts is all I use unless I'm specifically looking for something. Having lots of categories can be a good thing since you gather relevant topics together.

If someone find this forum, but leave quickly, I don't know if it's the number of categories that is the reason.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Zimberto said:


> First impression last - and that goes both ways. I can guarantee that I won't be spending much time here because I have a dozen other sites I flick thru on my daily routine and I just haven't got the time to spend on this one trying to find things of interest. And yes I am moaning, but ask yourself... how many people come to this site, look around, and move on without explaining why they won't be coming back. For one thing, looking at individual forums the place looks like a ghost town. If you don't care about those people then that's your prerogative, but I would like to think that those responsible for the running of this site have some inclination to attract new blood.


I think the place does OK.

Imagine walking into a party of people you don't know. Turning off the music, putting your own on. Loudly announcing you hate the paint scheme and they should knock through the the kitchen....

Perhaps set your own forum up, put your own cash in and make it they way you want.

I'm sure feedback is greatly received by Glenn but only our first post when you haven't bothered really to say hi or contribute is well, it's just not cricket.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

@Zimberto are you being serious ? Other forums I frequent lock threads down after a certain length of time and encourage you start new threads, probably due to a lack of traffic. This forum has a lot of traffic, from both posters and readers, I guess it just boils down to the fact that it is not the place for you, you will find your place eventually


----------



## Zimberto (Mar 22, 2019)

Mrboots2u said:


> I think the place does OK.
> 
> Imagine walking into a party of people you don't know. Turning off the music, putting your own on. Loudly announcing you hate the paint scheme and they should knock through the the kitchen....
> 
> ...


I get it. But i'll introduce myself if I decide to stay. Why would I bother otherwise? And to take your analogy...

Imagine going to a party in someone's house and finding that there were 50 rooms with one or two guests standing in each room. How would you deal with that? You'd probably leave pretty quickly and wonder why the host hadn't corralled everyone into the kitchen and the living room.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I bet it's nice to have the time to go trolling round lots of forums..

Personally this forum suits my needs and I have everything thing I need. I've visited Home Barista, and although it's full of info, I'm not struck on the layout.

If you don't like it, don't use it. There's no need to anounce your departure either as I doubt anyone will miss you. After all there's no introduction so I guess you've no intention of stopping. Would be nice to be proved wrong though.

Anyway, welcome


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Hey guys, I come to the party, I haven't been invited, no one knows who I am. I tell everyone that the party is disorganised and rubbish - I don't want to say the four letter synonym - but I may hang around if I decide to do so.

Really....

Wish you all the best and hope you have a great time. Sayonara.


----------



## Zephyp (Mar 1, 2017)

Zimberto said:


> I get it. But i'll introduce myself if I decide to stay. Why would I bother otherwise? And to take your analogy...
> 
> Imagine going to a party in someone's house and finding that there were 50 rooms with one or two guests standing in each room. How would you deal with that? You'd probably leave pretty quickly and wonder why the host hadn't corralled everyone into the kitchen and the living room.


This is not a house, it's a forum about coffee, and most members here are way more interested in coffee than most. People find this forum because they are interested in coffee or on the verge of being so. They will find lots of great information here and I think that's more important than the number of categories. I don't make espresso so I just stay out of the espresso categories.

Having many categories is pretty common on forums focused on narrow topics. It's not a forum aimed at your average person who drinks coffee. Not that most of them would ever look for a place to discuss coffee on the Internet in the first place.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

If it was my party , the OP would be escorted to the door and told to ............


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

What a rude, obnoxious person. You are most certainly not what our forum is all about - had you taken time to delve into how things are here then you may have chosen not to join as it doesn't meet your requirements. I am baffled as to why you did join really . . .


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Sorry Mildred


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The number of subforums is proportionate to the usage of them

We started with 3 and have organically grown over the past 10 years into a thriving community, with sections to allow other like-minded member to discuss their machine/grinder or process in a structured manner

Most people use New Posts and then if needing to dig deeper can select the relevant subforum

There is no plan (that I am aware of) to change this structure


----------



## lhavelund (Dec 28, 2018)




----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


>


well I've done my time in the kitchen at parties, now unsubcribing from this here trolling session.

I've got another one there  :






And I'm out.


----------



## mmmatron (Jun 28, 2014)

I like the forum layout, it allows you to get some very specific information rather than wading through generic threads. Like others, my daily consumption is through new posts or subscribing to specific sections/threads.


----------



## joe (Nov 13, 2014)

He's giving us a roasting.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

New Posts is my 'go to' always. My only criticism is the search function which isn't very friendly. Otherwise, the organisation of forums and sub-forums makes perfect sense.


----------



## Zimberto (Mar 22, 2019)

Goodbye.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Zimberto said:


> Goodbye.


Au revoir


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Zimberto said:


> Goodbye.


Finally, something sensible from you. Ciao!


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Zimberto said:


> Goodbye.


"So long, farewell, auf Wiedersehen, adieu"

Credits: The Sound of Music soundtrack


----------



## itn (Jul 6, 2008)

Zimberto said:


> Goodbye.


Auf widersehn...


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Mmmmmmmmm

Strange chap/ess....

Gotta be honest - I'm not going to miss him/her.


----------



## Power Freak (Dec 14, 2018)

The one good thing about this thread is I never knew that there was a "new posts" option (maybe time for an eye test?)


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Power Freak said:


> The one good thing about this thread is I never knew that there was a "new posts" option (maybe time for an eye test?)


The other good thing about it is we can redirect future morons directly to here if they're brexiting around another thread!


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Did anybody give him a discount code before he left ?


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Nicknak said:


> Did anybody give him a discount code before he left ?


All 5 of his posts are on this sorry excuse for a thread so I think we're safe!


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

50 post's what a sad thread this WAS!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Rob666 said:


> New Posts is my 'go to' always. My only criticism is the search function which isn't very friendly. Otherwise, the organisation of forums and sub-forums makes perfect sense.


i totally agree. The search function used to be better, , it was changed a while back and is not so good now.

A real backward step.

As for the rest of the forum I thinks it's alright, and I'm a member of hi-fi and motorcycle forums amongst others and I rate this highly in its accessibility.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Zimberto said:


> Goodbye.


bye Felicia


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> i totally agree. The search function used to be better, , it was changed a while back and is not so good now.
> 
> A real backward step.
> 
> As for the rest of the forum I thinks it's alright, and I'm a member of hi-fi and motorcycle forums amongst others and I rate this highly in its accessibility.


Wow - they have hi-fi on motorcycle forums - what a world we live in


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

BYE!


----------



## joe (Nov 13, 2014)

I think we have been rude enough.... other newcomers looking in will be scared witless of saying anything.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

joe said:


> I think we have been rude enough.... other newcomers looking in will be scared witless of saying anything.


Your right of course but its a bit of a bonding session for members and therapeutic







-their only just getting started,there are members on here who could start a fight in the middle of a meditation class...&#8230;

my turn - im reminded of the eloquent language of the master of poetry and use of the English language

do not click if easily offended


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

It's quite funny^^^ really, in a very harmless way


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

MildredM said:


> It's quite funny^^^ really, in a very harmless way


Will you be my defence lawyer if I get banned at some point


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Could a mod please now move this post to the "April" subsection of the "2019" subsection of the "Annoying users" subsection of the "Introductions" subsection of the "New Members Section" please....


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

jimbojohn55 said:


> Will you be my defence lawyer if I get banned at some point


It's ok I think Mildred's dog was saying the same thing anyway


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

MrShades said:


> Could a mod please now move this post to the "April" subsection of the "2019" subsection of the "Annoying users" subsection of the "Introductions" subsection of the "New Members Section" please....


Actually he had some really good points..

..no sorry, wrong thread my mistake


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

jimbojohn55 said:


> Your right of course but its a bit of a bonding session for members and therapeutic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This should have been post two ..


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

and all of a sudden this thread turns into something very very amusing if not entertaining - bring your anger, spread some fun!


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Haha Jim! This thread was worth it just to highlight that video. Such a great phrase. I use it often at work with great valour, and then occasionally at home under my breath


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

My other half taught me a phrase the other day..

Pocałuj mnie w dupę

She has such a way with words


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Rhys said:


> My other half taught me a phrase the other day..
> 
> Pocałuj mnie w dupę
> 
> She has such a way with words


say again?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Rhys said:


> My other half taught me a phrase the other day..
> 
> Pocałuj mnie w dupę
> 
> She has such a way with words


va te faire foutre - even


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

The Systemic Kid said:


> va te faire foutre - even


[Geh scheiß'n] in good old Viennese lingo


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

MildredM said:


> BYE!


wtaf ! You've painted your dogs claws


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> wtaf ! You've painted your dogs claws


I didn't think you'd notice!!!!!!!!!!










It's BALL FLUFF!!!!!!!!!! A condition you get when repeatedly burying and digging up your BALL!!!!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Gotcha!!!!!


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

MildredM said:


> I didn't think you'd notice!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


now that we've completely lost it on the original topic (which is a good thing, anyways) I feel free to admit that I also get ball fluff all the time. Like the dog, not like you think that is.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Hasi said:


> Like the dog, not like you....


Let me down gently, won't you....


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

MildredM said:


> Let me down gently, won't you....


+think!!! oh noes what have I started


----------



## thesmileyone (Sep 27, 2016)

I like it here.

I was recommended to "go elsewhere" because reasons, however the problem is, reasons, are far worse on the sites you recommend in your OP especially as Americans have some distates for Brits.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

MildredM said:


> I didn't think you'd notice!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





MildredM said:


> Let me down gently, won't you....





Hasi said:


> +think!!! oh noes what have I started


Can we move these few posts into the "ball gag" subforum?

Not to be mistaken for this one...


----------

